# Manipulation Software.



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

If, like me, you have an interest (strong in my case!) in photo manipulation software, then here are a couple you should really try.

Adobe Lightroom. not released yet but a Beta version is free to download on their site. Very interesting interface on this one.

PhotoFiltre this one is also free to download if your needs are not quite demanding enough for Adobe....lots of bang-for-your-buck with this one.

Roger


----------

